# Crazy (or not) LOTR dreams



## elf_queen (Nov 7, 2003)

I don't know about you people, but if I'm reading a really good book or series, like Harry Potter or the Lord of the Rings, I have dreams about them. They're usually absoultly insane. This is the only one I can remember. 


I'm Arwen. Elrond goes insane and he says that I have to marry Aragorn. The funny thing is, I don't want to marry Aragorn. But he aranges a wedding anyway. It's at the same time that Legolas and Boromir are getting married. (Don't ask me where Boromir came from.) And no one is in wedding clothes, everyone is in the clothes they were wearing during the journey. So the priest starts boring us all with some speech, and I run out of the church with Boromir, and we get married somewhere else, and my friend Laura marries Aragorn, and poor Legolas gets left out. And then there is a battle and everyone fights against Elrond and our side wins.


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Nov 8, 2003)

This is completely unrelated to LotR. But at the moment I'm reading 'His Dark Materials', I'm only on the first book so no spoilers please.

Anyway I had a dream the other night about Lyra and Ron Weasly. No idea what it was about just remember the two of them trying to find out something and being in danger. It was definetly set in Lyra's world but I never remember details of my dreams. But its weird that those two came toghether, I mean rather than Harry and Lyra. And there was no Pan! ah well I have strange dreams.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Nov 8, 2003)

Haha that sounds just as crazy as my dreams...

I haven't had any good Lord of the Rings/Tolkien dreams lately, but when I do i'll keep you all posted!


----------



## Weathergirl2006 (Nov 9, 2003)

yea i do that same thing!
i had a dream,and i was going with aragorn to the end of the earth(which was the volcano) and then he left me there to go shopping...i think there was more but i dont remeber


----------



## elf_queen (Nov 9, 2003)

Oh cool! I'm not the only one with crazy LOTR dreams. I had another one last night, but I don't remember it. I know it was something to do with Boromir again. I don't get it! Aragorn's my favorite character, but Boromir always shows up in my dreams!


----------



## Elbereth (Nov 9, 2003)

I never had a LOTR dream...but I did have a dream one time about TTF. This is what I remember from my dream:

I walked into a theater and on stage the actors were performing scenes from a LOTR inspired story, possibly a role playing game turned to play (I knew it wasn't a scene from any of the book - don't ask me how I knew...I just did) Then I looked toward the audience and it was filled with all kinds of people from TTF...and the one way that I knew this was that all of the members from TTF had a large placard with their TTF name written on it. 

So wanting to join in, I went to find where I can get my placard...but before I could find out...I woke up. 

The funny thing is...after I woke up...I seriously thought what great idea that would be...to have a TTF Theater Company. And I actually contemplated how I could actually do this...but when I got to the point that I was fully awake, I came to my senses...I know nothing about how to open a theater company.


----------



## Amarië (Nov 10, 2003)

I have LOTR related dreams all the time! Very random!
~A~


----------



## 33Peregrin (Nov 11, 2003)

I keep dreaming that I am watching ROTK.... and I can never remember what it's like when I wake up! Awhile ago I dreamt I was Aragorn (how odd) and I was with Gandalf, Legolas..l Gimli... you know, in Theoden's Golden Hall. Then the hall turned into my living room. Then the hall turned into a church. We had to hide under a pew in the back, and we had to figure out a way to go get communion. I'm catholic, btw...


----------



## Ice Man (Nov 12, 2003)

I had this dream in which I was Neo, or at least I felt like him. But the environment and suroundings all reminded me of ME, except this huge castle which, once inside, turned out to be a huge complex with theaters, each theater being able to seat at least a thousand people.

I guess the dream simply reflected how much eagered to watch Matrix Revolutions and The Return of the King.

At least i've already watched Matrix Revolutions...


----------



## elf_queen (Nov 12, 2003)

Um, who's Neo?


----------



## Weathergirl2006 (Nov 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elf_queen _
> *Um, who's Neo? *


*cough* are u joking?lol he's in the matrix


----------



## elf_queen (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Weathergirl2006 _
> **cough* are u joking?lol he's in the matrix *



No, I'm not joking. My dad is so incredibly overprotecctive of me that he says I can't see an R rated movie unil I'm 21. Even though literally everyone else in my school has seen it. 

Back on topic: I had a dream last night that I was a hobbit, only hobbits were the size of a blade of grass, and the neighbor's dog was trying to attack me from the other side of the fence, and tarantulas were also trying to attack me. Then I turned into a black lab, and I ran through my cousin's garden, which was made of wedding cake frosting. Pretty weird, huh?


----------



## Earendil (Dec 8, 2003)

lol all my dreams are me going aruond middle earth, traveling and fighting for the innocent. Some have been scary like once I saw the one eye...and I suddenly couldn't breath like i could get any air until i finally woke up and realized the blanket was suffacating me haha.


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Dec 8, 2003)

I have a friend (two of them really) who ALWAYS have insane LOTR dreams. usualy LOTR dairies based. one of them included a part in wich Legolas had these thoguht bubbles about his hair and makeup. my friend (who is known a pippin and was pippin in her dream) pointed to the thought bubbles and said something, and Legolas held her over a cliff and made her say there were no thought bubbles. after that Legolas always hid the thoubht bubbles under his hair every time they came up. 

my other friend had a dream that she was watching a wierd LOTR movie and she felt Frodo's pain. Frodo and Sauron were in an office at one point. a pick-up truck at another. 

my friends are so odd.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Dec 30, 2003)

A few nights ago I was dreaming that I was in Orthanc, with Saruman! It wasn't scary..... he is such a cool wizard. And lately I keep having those really weird dreams where I am falling, and you wake up, right when you think you have fallen. And they are all LOTR realated, with Frodo or something else..... One I remember very clearly, Frodo had Sting.... I think we were near Minas Morgul... and anyways, I fell.


----------



## Éomond (Dec 31, 2003)

Lately, I've been having very vivid LotR dreams (well, I've always had clear dreams, but now they're turning Lord of the Rings-ish, yay!) Anywho, my latest:

I was either one of the Rohirrim or Gondorians, and we were fighting Sauron and all the Orcs in Minas Tirith. Minas Tirith was more futuristic and in a different location. Anywho, we were fighting for a while and waiting for Aragorn to come so we could win, but he never came. Most of us started to evacuate Minas Tirith, and rode for Edoras, which was two seconds away. I was then talking to Éowyn when we saw Minas Tirith starting to collapse. But then Aragorn came and saved the day. I then said something about how Peter Jackson is dumb when I woke up.

Cool eh? I can't believe I still remeber it this well.


----------



## ShootingStar (Dec 31, 2003)

I had a dream last night that Elijah Wood wanted to marry me. But he was about my age. We (a bunch of random people I know) were hanging out with the fellowship but most of them were our age or at least young adults. The hobbits were there as well as Boromir and Legolas. We were trying to make clubhouses out of rope. Yes, rope. We were in the forest and we made big thick rope ladders from tree to tree for our floor and roof .(I think this had to do with a fan fiction I was reading about playing survivor to choose the ringbearer.) So when we left on the bus a friend of mine was giving me clues so I could figure out who liked me. Finally I figured it out and she thought it was the funniest thing ever. I got off the bus at the library (where he was) and he kept looking at me. So when we went back to the bus (I don't know what the deal is with the bus) we talked on the way out. I remember being afraid he would ask me to marry him right them because in LotR sometimes guys ask girls to marry them as soon as they meet them! When we got on the bus I told my friends everything that happened. 

Also a long time ago I dreamed that I was Frodo and Luke Skywalker was trying to lead me through the forest but I was afraid that he would take the ring so I tried to get "lost" from him.


----------



## Turin (Dec 31, 2003)

Last night I had a crazy dream. I dreamed that I was at a rainy bike race and I couldn't remember where I left my bike, then I ran into Sean Austin and found out that PJ and Orlando Bloom where also there. I walked around for a while and then woke up, kind of a boring dream .


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jan 2, 2004)

ShootingStar said:


> I had a dream last night that Elijah Wood wanted to marry me.



My dreams are the other way around.  

But like, especially before ROTK, I kept having vivid dreams of being in the movie I think. I was almost there. They were so real. Like I would be standing in the middle of Saruman's army, and I would see it exactly how it was in the movie. Like the camera goes through all of the orc's spears... I could even hear Saruman's speach. Then he would start talking about Frodo and Sam, and what he was going to do with them. I kept thinking how weird this was, wondering why he didn't just take the ring there. It was so real, I almost asked that question here on TTF. 

My History teacher looks like Orlando Bloom. Yes, and he is one year older than Orlando. And... (I have to add this) he is getting married on Tolkien's birthday. I don't really care much for Orlando, but one day I brought some pictures of him for my friends. One of my friends is completely obsessed with Legolas, and hates it when I talk about their resemblance. I took out the picture and she asked me why I had a picture of Mr. Romansky. Ha ha ha. Anyway, that was a little thing to prove my point. A while ago I kept having dreams about them. I would one night dream that Orlando was marrying my eighteen year old cousin, and they would sit together under the tree in my backyard. Then I would have a dream about my history teacher. He would talk to me about an assignment, then start talking to me about my cousin, who he taught a few years ago.


----------



## jejeje (Jan 8, 2004)

I had a dream i was on a bus with Orlando Bloom as legolas. Then we went into town and he took me in to this half built office thing and went into a back room. When he came out it seemed he was having money problems
Then we had a cup of tea.


----------



## Niniel (Jan 9, 2004)

I had a weird dream last night; all the characters from LOTR were on the quest together and for a while the storyline from the book was followed quite closely, but then they started talking about food. And Elrond was writing down the menu on blackboard, while Galadriel was smoking a pipe


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Jan 23, 2004)

I never have LOTR dreams i can remember ( if i have them at all). But i have a friend who had a dream about Frodo and Sauron and part of it was in an office and another part was in a pick-up truck. Strange. Very strange.


----------

